# To "go out of one's way"



## elena2

Hi again. I'm trying to find the Greek equivalent of "going out of one's way". I've racked my brain and searched high and low on the Internet but can't seem to be getting anywhere x_x

This is the context it's in:
"I wonder who could be so kind so as to *go out of their way* to do such a thing."

The closest I've come so far is
"Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος μπορεί να είναι τόσο καλοσυνάτος ούτος ώστε *να μπει στον κόπο* να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο."

But it doesn't exactly capture the nuance, imho... so, any and all help is much appreciated.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi again, elena2!

How about this - σκίζομαι να κάνω κάτι (bend over backwards to do something).

Sorry, I can't find a source and am in a bit of a hurry! I hope our native-speaking forum friends can comment.

P.S. What did you decide re your 'prep school' query?

On second thoughts, I don't think it fits your context - too 'slangy'.


----------



## Eltheza

Just found this:

http://www.translatum.gr/dictionary/lookup_group.php?word=go+out+of+one%27s+way&group=English-Greek


----------



## elena2

I ended up using προπαρασκευαστικό σχολείο with a translator note on its first use, and just used σχολείο for subsequent translations 

Thanks for the suggestions. The first one doesn't work though because it implies that it's something extremely difficult—it's supposed to convey that they're going out of their way to do something, but not that it's particularly very difficult.

The second one doesn't work either because it's directly translating "to go out of one's way" which isn't what I'm looking for.

Hmm, I guess the problem lies with the fact that it seems to be an English-exclusive expression :/


----------



## Eltheza

elena2 said:


> ...
> 
> The closest I've come so far is
> "Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος μπορεί να είναι τόσο καλοσυνάτος ούτος ώστε *να μπει στον κόπο* να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο."
> 
> ...



This strikes me as possibly being the best option!


----------



## shawnee

My attempt: Ποιος άραγε θα είχε την καλοσύνη να κάμει τον κόπο;


----------



## elena2

shawnee said:


> My attempt: Ποιος άραγε θα είχε την καλοσύνη να κάμει τον κόπο;



 that flows so much better ~

But my question remains, is there another alternative for "go out of one's way" other than "μπει στον κόπο/κάμει τον κόπο" (which one is the correct usage anyway? XD)?


----------



## Perseas

elena2 said:


> "Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος μπορεί να είναι τόσο καλοσυνάτος (ούτ*ω*ς) ώστε *να μπει στον κόπο* να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο."


 Hi,
I 'm afraid this is not very idiomatic. ("ούτ*ω*ς" is not necessary.)

Other suggestions: 
"Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος θα είχε την καλοσύνη να μπει στον κόπο..."
"Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος θα ήταν τόσο καλός ώστε να μπει στον κόπο..."

I believe "μπαίνω στον κόπο" (which is very common expression in Greek) is a good translation in this context.


----------



## elena2

Thank you. I figured there was something wrong with the way I phrased it. x_x


----------

